# Loss of hair and scabbing on legs



## leadamcik (Mar 18, 2013)

2 weeks ago I noticed he was losing
hair on the back of his legs this morning i noticed there was more scabbing..he isn't limbing he just does not like me touching the area...any ideas what this could be??? Should I contact the vet?


----------



## HaloKboers (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like it could be mites from the picture.


----------



## leadamcik (Mar 18, 2013)

How do I treat that


----------



## HaloKboers (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a couple goats get this during winter a few years ago. I just treated with injectable Ivermectin and it cleared up nicely. Some people use a dip, never tried that.
Here's an Onion Creek link on mites:
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/mites.html


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ivomec SQ..1-2 cc per 50 lbs at 3 seven day intervals according to tennessee meat goats website

Make sure you give it SQ~Here is an excerpt from the article


Aggressive treatment is necessary to kill mites on goats and multiple applications are necessary. No one-time-use treatment will work. Hair must be re-growing on the goat's body parts before treatment can be considered effective. Long-haired goats may have to be sheared for mite eradication to be successful. Since mites can live for a few days off the goat and in the environment before they die, sheds and bedding areas must also be cleaned and treated. All goats in the herd must be treated -- not just the ones with obvious mite infestation.

There are several different products that can be used to kill mites on and under the skin of goats. The dewormer Ivermectin can be injected SQ, dosing at one to two cc's per 50 pounds bodyweight weekly for at least three consecutive weeks. Use the 1% strength Ivermectin and inject SQ over the ribs with an 18 gauge needle to minimize discomfort because this product stings when injected.


----------



## leadamcik (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a major show at the end of this month there is drug testing there...will it show up?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've had luck with the eprinex pour-on. I put on gloves and rub it on the area. M-T-G helps the skin and hair


----------

